# Rugby World Cup 2011 Discussion/Predictions



## UFC_OWNS

Who do you think will advance from the groups and win in the finals?

Group A 
1st New Zealand 
2nd France 
3rd Tonga 
4th Japan 
5th Canada 

Group B
1st England
2nd Scotland 
3rd Argentina
4th Romania
5th Georgia

Group C
1st Australia
2nd Ireland
3rd USA
4th Italy
5th Russia

Group D
1st Wales
2nd South Africa
3rd Fiji
4th Samoa
5th Namibia


Quarter Finals

Group A Winner VS Group B runner up

New Zealand vs Scotland - Winner New Zealand 

Group D Winner VS Group C runner up

Wales vs Ireland - Winner Wales 

Group C winner VS Group D runner up 

Australia VS South Africa - Winner Australia

Group B Winner VS Group A runner up

England VS France = Winner England

Semi Finals

England VS Australia - Winner Australia

New Zealand VS Wales - Winner New Zealand

3rd Place Playoff

England VS Wales - Winner Wales

Final

Australia VS New Zealand - Winner Australia


----------



## UFC_OWNS

http://www.streamingrugby.com/rugby/full-rugby-matches/

for live streaming games for the world cup


----------



## dudeabides

I will be watching on universal sports' website unless they air some of the matches on live tv here. I made my picks the way I saw them in the pool vbookie threads here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/sports-vbookie/

But to me pools A (NZ and France), C (Australia and Ireland), and D (S. Africa and Wales) seem like two horse races with the battles for 3rd place being the most interesting thing about those 3 pools. Of course you can't say that for pool B with England, Scotland and Argentina all capable of making the quarterfinals. That will definitely be the most exciting pool to watch play out. How is anyone going to stop New Zealand after they advance to the quarterfinals on their home turf? I thnk they beat Scotland, S. Africa and Australia to win it all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well i could very easily see france beating NZ again in the pools to get them KO'd early in a bad QF match again, but australia have go this


----------



## dudeabides

NBC are nationally televising 3 matches of the world cup in free HD. Starting with this one Sunday at 2pm (won't lie to you, likely to get ugly for the US but I'm watchin anyway)







​
The other two matches they will air are New Zealand vs Canada (an equal blowout) and the best of all the Final. If you are lucky enough to live in Canada, you can see those NBC matches plus a far greater selection on TSN.

Anyway, the whole tourney kicks off in 6 hours if anybody wants to watch Kiwi's vs Tongans.


----------



## K R Y

Wathching France vs Japan now. Japan have been doing far FAR better than anyone would of thought. The last penalty and try from France has kinda stopped their hopes for a win, but Japan have done themselves proud today. They played really really well.


----------



## dudeabides

Did you see how well Romania did against Scotland? Probably scared the bookies how level they were with only 10 minutes to go. This one's good too but the next one is what I'm stayin up for.


----------



## K R Y

New Zealand vs *Australia*

*Wales* vs France

Aus vs Wales final! Not predicting that game until I see the semi final form of both teams.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> New Zealand vs *Australia*
> 
> *Wales* vs France
> 
> Aus vs Wales final! Not predicting that game until I see the semi final form of both teams.


Agreed, cooper to 12 and barnes to 10 will seal us a win, but if slade is 10 for the ABs we also win, wales will run over france as I belive france are no south africa who wales should have beat


----------



## K R Y

That and they struggled with Japan and lost to Tonga, and England started coming back strong at the end of the game against them. France were a team to fear 6 months ago....what happened?

Not that they can't beat us, if they find form again it'll be a very tough match.

ABs looked... well...I dunno, not like the ABs at all. They're really missing Carter...

I've yet to watch Aus vs Boks, but if Aus are even on 75% form I think they'll quite handily take New Zealand judging on how they were playing today. Like you said on twitter, hope Aus vs Wales final because we sent home the team that beat you in the pool stages, and you did the same for us.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> That and they struggled with Japan and lost to Tonga, and England started coming back strong at the end of the game against them. France were a team to fear 6 months ago....what happened?
> 
> Not that they can't beat us, if they find form again it'll be a very tough match.
> 
> ABs looked... well...I dunno, not like the ABs at all. They're really missing Carter...
> 
> I've yet to watch Aus vs Boks, but if Aus are even on 75% form I think they'll quite handily take New Zealand judging on how they were playing today. Like you said on twitter, hope Aus vs Wales final because we sent home the team that beat you in the pool stages, and you did the same for us.


we played at 30% today, cooper kept giving away the ball, but with 44% possession and 26% territory we still KO'd em and we beat them with the only try too, we put on some big hits too, france are easy to beat just win the set piece and play the running game, we beat em 59-16 last year


----------



## IcemanJacques

Slade is finally out of the team! this makes me a little more confident for the weekend. But it's world cup time. Never know what kind of All Blacks side is going to show up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Slade is finally out of the team! this makes me a little more confident for the weekend. But it's world cup time. Never know what kind of All Blacks side is going to show up.


An interesting stat, we have not one at eden park for 24 years and the ABS have never beaten us in the World Cup. Slade is injured and so is someone else from the all blacks and mccabe is a bit crook but he is expected to play along with kurtley


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> An interesting stat, we have not one at eden park for 24 years and the ABS have never beaten us in the World Cup. Slade is injured and so is someone else from the all blacks and mccabe is a bit crook but he is expected to play along with kurtley


Shit, have we seriously not ever beaten you at a world cup? horrible stat. Haha yeah Mils Muliaina is out too. Which I am glad about because Dagg is the better player. It is going to be a hell of a game. Especially with those two stats.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Shit, have we seriously not ever beaten you at a world cup? horrible stat. Haha yeah Mils Muliaina is out too. Which I am glad about because Dagg is the better player. It is going to be a hell of a game. Especially with those two stats.


Yeah for sure, im gonna say Aus by 3, I just hope we get craig joubert or wayne barnes as ref because steve walsh and bryce lawrence will ruin the game.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Haha I wil kill myself if Wayne Barnes is the ref after what he done to us in the quarter final in 2007. That dick head shouldn't even have a job. I'm hoping the All Blacks can put it together on the day for the first time in 24 years. But we will have to wait and see.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha I wil kill myself if Wayne Barnes is the ref after what he done to us in the quarter final in 2007. That dick head shouldn't even have a job. I'm hoping the All Blacks can put it together on the day for the first time in 24 years. But we will have to wait and see.


At least craig Joubert we have to have a neutral ref


----------



## IcemanJacques

Don't know too much about him. But yeah I agree, has to be a neutral ref. As long as it's not Wayne Barnes though. I'll probably end up getting pissed at the ref no matter who it is anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Don't know too much about him. But yeah I agree, has to be a neutral ref. As long as it's not Wayne Barnes though. I'll probably end up getting pissed at the ref no matter who it is anyway.


lol yeah, joubert did a great job for wales vs ireland


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> lol yeah, joubert did a great job for wales vs ireland


Haha yeah that's true. He reffed well. As long as the refs consistent I don't have a problem. If he makes a bad call for one team I expect he evens it up with a bad call for the other team.

Do you know if Quade is going to be starting or not yet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha yeah that's true. He reffed well. As long as the refs consistent I don't have a problem. If he makes a bad call for one team I expect he evens it up with a bad call for the other team.
> 
> Do you know if Quade is going to be starting or not yet?


naa not yet probably know by thursday, im getting some food and drinks for the match though, im eager to learn who the ref is, i hope quade plays attack at inside centre and and barnes plays attack at fly half, it's refreshing to speak to a good all blacks fan instead of most I deal with, there was a kiwi called tigerblood on this very forum who was a dummy about MMA and rugby lol.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Haha yeah it's going to be a massive game. A lot of stats that can be erased this weekend. A team that has lost in pool play has never gone on to win. We have never beaten you at World Cup time. And the Eden Park Hoodoo. Looking very forward to it. Haha yeah I remember reading a few of yours and his arguments. Haha


----------



## K R Y

Wales never making the final... that's a good one to break


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> Wales never making the final... that's a good one to break


Heres another one Kry, if australia wins then the winner will first to be world cup winners with a loss in the pool stages


----------



## IcemanJacques

Haha I think Wales will be making the final this time. Kind of crazy how its the exact same four teams as last time the World Cup was held here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha I think Wales will be making the final this time. Kind of crazy how its the exact same four teams as last time the World Cup was held here.


thats what I was thinking too, but I think wales vs aus will be the final instead of the 3rd place playoff and vice versa for the kiwis and french


----------



## K R Y

UFC_OWNS said:


> Heres another one Kry, if australia wins then the winner will first to be world cup winners with a loss in the pool stages


That statistic works for Wales as well. 

Wales vs Aus makes so much sense. 

Ireland Beat Aus. 
Boks Beat Wales.
Wales beat Ireland
Aus beat Boks.

IT BETTER COME FULL CIRCLE.

Our media is SO biased though, they are STILL talking about England and ignoring Wales. It's pathetic. One guy even said 'This world cup doesn't matter anymore as England will win it in 2015'.

That pissed me off. Luckily our Irish and Scottish friends are chucking on red jerseys and supporting the home side.

I'd support England if they weren't so god damn arrogant. It's as if they feel they should win without putting in the effort. It disgusts me. (this is purely about their rugby team btw, I <3 England really)

After our win over Ireland, there was a 30min after game talk. 5 mins were about Wales, 25 about what England could of done and how they're 'not that bad'.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> That statistic works for Wales as well.
> 
> Wales vs Aus makes so much sense.
> 
> Ireland Beat Aus.
> Boks Beat Wales.
> Wales beat Ireland
> Aus beat Boks.
> 
> IT BETTER COME FULL CIRCLE.
> 
> Our media is SO biased though, they are STILL talking about England and ignoring Wales. It's pathetic. One guy even said 'This world cup doesn't matter anymore as England will win it in 2015'.
> 
> That pissed me off. Luckily our Irish and Scottish friends are chucking on red jerseys and supporting the home side.
> 
> I'd support England if they weren't so god damn arrogant. It's as if they feel they should win without putting in the effort. It disgusts me. (this is purely about their rugby team btw, I <3 England really)
> 
> After our win over Ireland, there was a 30min after game talk. 5 mins were about Wales, 25 about what England could of done and how they're 'not that bad'.


Ugh morons I hate everything about english biased media and their awful team and reporting, and next world cup i guarantee australia beat them again if wales doesnt beat them up first, it should all be about analysing wales and getting behind em and even showing favoritism to who they want to win our game.


----------



## K R Y

Even the commentating on games is done with an English bias. It gets old quickly.

If England were in the semi's, the whole nation would be behind them 100%. But with Wales, whilst there is a lot of backing, it seems as if it's begrudged because they're there and England aren't. I'd bet the same would happen if Ireland or Scotland were in our position. It sucks.

Now that England are 100% out though, I think the talk will change this week and things will move forward. 

This is exciting times for Welsh rugby, we have a new young hungry side that has the fitness of 2 teams, that play together well, and are all mates outside of rugby, and everyone's respecting and listening to Gatland (I officially love him, NZ make some damn fine coaches, and the fact he signed a new deal to 2015 for us is just amazing) 

Normally welsh rugby is arguing with each other and the coaches, drinking and scandals, handling errors and petty mistakes. 

I'm not saying we'll win the World cup, I'm not overlooking any of the remaining 3 teams we might have to face, but it's certainly the best chance we have ever had.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> Even the commentating on games is done with an English bias. It gets old quickly.
> 
> If England were in the semi's, the whole nation would be behind them 100%. But with Wales, whilst there is a lot of backing, it seems as if it's begrudged because they're there and England aren't. I'd bet the same would happen if Ireland or Scotland were in our position. It sucks.
> 
> Now that England are 100% out though, I think the talk will change this week and things will move forward.
> 
> This is exciting times for Welsh rugby, we have a new young hungry side that has the fitness of 2 teams, that play together well, and are all mates outside of rugby, and everyone's respecting and listening to Gatland (I officially love him, NZ make some damn fine coaches, and the fact he signed a new deal to 2015 for us is just amazing)
> 
> Normally welsh rugby is arguing with each other and the coaches, drinking and scandals, handling errors and petty mistakes.
> 
> I'm not saying we'll win the World cup, I'm not overlooking any of the remaining 3 teams we might have to face, but it's certainly the best chance we have ever had.


IMO the best team you guys have ever had thats why I predict you would make the final 4 before the tourney, the best part is your team is young so it wont be a 1 cup thing, and also you lads are putting NH teams to shame playing real running rugby.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Wales is definitely looking great! I reckon they have looked the best in the whole cup to be honest. They have not played one bad game. Even against the Boks they played brilliantly. They won that game too. I am counting that penalty goal that actually went over but idiot Wayne Barnes didn't give it.

Also, I can't believe that the TAB has New Zealand as almost 3 to 1 favourites this weekend. That is mental! it is going to be a much closer game than that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I must say I did chuckle when everyone said we would get KO'd in the quarters, I know my own team and when we show up its when it matters, which explains why we have the most world cups and world cup final appearances, also I have to say David Pocock is the bets player in the world, he steals so many rucks for us its unbelievable.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> I must say I did chuckle when everyone said we would get KO'd in the quarters, I know my own team and when we show up its when it matters, which explains why we have the most world cups and world cup final appearances, also I have to say David Pocock is the bets player in the world, he steals so many rucks for us its unbelievable.


Haha I though South Africa were looking great in pool play. But just had a feeling Aussie would pull through yesterday. Even though you had hardly any possession and territory I knew you were going to win. Pocock played incredibly yesterday! was very impressed. But I have to say Richie McCaw is the best player in the world. I actually said to one of my mates yesterday that Pocock will make it there. He has all the talent. Its just going to take time to accomplish what Richie has.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha I though South Africa were looking great in pool play. But just had a feeling Aussie would pull through yesterday. Even though you had hardly any possession and territory I knew you were going to win. Pocock played incredibly yesterday! was very impressed. But I have to say Richie McCaw is the best player in the world. I actually said to one of my mates yesterday that Pocock will make it there. He has all the talent. Its just going to take time to accomplish what Richie has.


Well if we beat you this week he already has achieved more lol, but I wish he would come home to QLD to the reds who are champions already but I want him still in our team


----------



## IcemanJacques

Haha yeah he will have a cup, if you get past Wales or France. Haha but Richie has been voted best player in the world 2 or 3 times. And 100 tests is incredible. Especially for a flanker which is probably the hardest position in the game. Time will tell how great Pocock is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha yeah he will have a cup, if you get past Wales or France. Haha but Richie has been voted best player in the world 2 or 3 times. And 100 tests is incredible. Especially for a flanker which is probably the hardest position in the game. Time will tell how great Pocock is.


Richie is aan amazing player, but pocock has been playing with the worst aussie rugby team for like 6 years and won the best player of the country once and always been up there in a crappy side, if he was a reds playing my god.


----------



## K R Y

New IRB rankings for the week!










If we beat France we may take 3rd...It's gonna be close. Aus should take first with a win over ZN (added 3 points to NZ total score for home advantage remember)


----------



## UFC_OWNS

mwahahha NZ that no. spot is gonna be vanished soon


----------



## dudeabides

Coming in at number 17!










Heh, take that Romania!​


----------



## UFC_OWNS

dudeabides said:


> Coming in at number 17!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, take that Romania!​


lucky limba doesnt like rugby lol


----------



## K R Y

Go go USA  Had fun watching their games, hope they progress and play some top teams more often for experience.

Just looking at some stats. Wales and Aus tied in 2nd place for most tries with 26. NZ have a staggering 38. They had an easier pool but daaaamn that's some high scoring.


----------



## IcemanJacques

New Zealand have by far been the most impressive team at this world cup. But its not like that hasn't happened before. We have to put it together this weekend and prove that we are the best. Stats dont mean anything if you're behind on the scoreboard at 80 minutes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Heard richie mccaw might be out now too along with slade and muliana and carter, your days are numbered lads.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> Heard richie mccaw might be out now too along with slade and muliana and carter, your days are numbered lads.


Its all just speculation at the moment mate. I personally think he is going to play. Its just a little niggle. Not a big injury.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Its all just speculation at the moment mate. I personally think he is going to play. Its just a little niggle. Not a big injury.


Well you really cant afford another troop to go down, I mean we've beaten you with your best team a few times and now your guys are dropping like flies(we have injuries too but not that vital)


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well you really cant afford another troop to go down, I mean we've beaten you with your best team a few times and now your guys are dropping like flies(we have injuries too but not that vital)


I think that its going to come down to who wants it more (dirty cliche) but I think its true in this case. Of course it helps to have good players healthy. But even if McCaw does go down. We have other players to shut down Pocock at the breakdown. Do you know if Beale is out yet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

naa not yet everyones stalling on injuries from both sides


----------



## K R Y

Priestland out for Wales...Shoulder injury but we got Hook playing fly half.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

K R Y said:


> Priestland out for Wales...Shoulder injury but we got Hook playing fly half.


thats awful could be hard now


----------



## K R Y

Not as bad as some may think, Hook creates a lot at fly half, and was considered our best at that spot for a while. And we have Jones on the bench, who always plays well (what you'd expect from 101 caps)


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Hmm, well I gotta see the NZ and AUS teams now too


----------



## K R Y




----------



## IcemanJacques

K R Y said:


>


You guys got absolutely robbed with that red card. Still managed to nearly win.

Better not be any shit reffing like that tomorrow.

Hard luck bud


----------



## UFC_OWNS

so angry for you guys, dont worry the all blacks or hopefully my lads will destroy them next week


----------



## K R Y

I don't even...

Livid says it best. And we still nearly beat them with 14 men. Whoever win tomorrow = World Cup Champions.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

K R Y said:


> I don't even...
> 
> Livid says it best. And we still nearly beat them with 14 men. Whoever win tomorrow = World Cup Champions.


France no chance of an upset then?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

we can't catch a break Kry, oh well all blacks keep the trophy in the south. Now piss off robbie deans you kiwi seed that was placed as our coach


----------



## K R Y

gazh said:


> France no chance of an upset then?


Not a chance in hell. They've looked aweful in every single game. They got beaten by Tonga, beat a wilting England team and barely got by a 14 man Wales team and looked aweful in doing so. No Welsh bias here either in that statement, we lost, for a few reasons. Warburton getting sent off (whether justified or not, that's a whole other debate) wasn't the whole story, for some reason Hook, Jones and Halfpenny all missed their kicks when normally at least 2-3 would of gone over. Maybe it was the pressure, the rain or what, I don't know, but the missed kicks are on Wales. I do however, have no doubt we'd of got 1-2 more tries *minimum* had Warburton been there, we'd of challenged more in the scrum and lineout, had more possession and with ball in hand we were far more aggressive and dangerous which is hard to swallow. But hey ho, that's how the game goes. Always controversy in the World Cup.

France certainly have the potential to play fantastic, but they haven't shown even 25% of that in the World Cup, and even on full form will struggle to best NZ right now.

New Zealand however, have looked practically unstoppable in every single match. 

If NZ lose this World Cup and France get it... I just don't even...



UFC_OWNS said:


> we can't catch a break Kry, oh well all blacks keep the trophy in the south. Now piss off robbie deans you kiwi seed that was placed as our coach


Can't wait for the game Friday, should be a cracker.

...No Warburton for this game either, he's been suspended for 3 weeks. Wales have to have Adam Jones back to help in the scrum. Unless Faletau, Lydiate and Ryan Jones can shut Pocock down, it's going to be a nightmare for Wales at the breakdown.


----------



## IcemanJacques

K R Y said:


> Not a chance in hell. They've looked aweful in every single game. They got beaten by Tonga, beat a wilting England team and barely got by a 14 man Wales team and looked aweful in doing so. No Welsh bias here either in that statement, we lost, for a few reasons. Warburton getting sent off (whether justified or not, that's a whole other debate) wasn't the whole story, for some reason Hook, Jones and Halfpenny all missed their kicks when normally at least 2-3 would of gone over. Maybe it was the pressure, the rain or what, I don't know, but the missed kicks are on Wales. I do however, have no doubt we'd of got 1-2 more tries *minimum* had Warburton been there, we'd of challenged more in the scrum and lineout, had more possession and with ball in hand we were far more aggressive and dangerous which is hard to swallow. But hey ho, that's how the game goes. Always controversy in the World Cup.
> 
> France certainly have the potential to play fantastic, but they haven't shown even 25% of that in the World Cup, and even on full form will struggle to best NZ right now.
> 
> New Zealand however, have looked practically unstoppable in every single match.
> 
> If NZ lose this World Cup and France get it... I just don't even...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the game Friday, should be a cracker.
> 
> ...No Warburton for this game either, he's been suspended for 3 weeks. Wales have to have Adam Jones back to help in the scrum. Unless Faletau, Lydiate and Ryan Jones can shut Pocock down, it's going to be a nightmare for Wales at the breakdown.


Really feel for Warburton. Seems like a top guy as well. And in my opinion was hard done by. Was looking forward to a NZ vs Wales final. But oh well. We will punish the french. Again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I feel like this world cup has been anti-climatic, I mean everyone wanted to see aussies vs wales in the final but now we get lousy cheating french and the always favorites all blacks, I just want to say fook you robbie deans I knew you were a double agent from day 1 ruining the wallabies and giving us unwanted records and structure and a lot more bad things. I hope the ARU pull there head out and sack you and give ewen mckenzie that job while he coaches the reds.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> I feel like this world cup has been anti-climatic, I mean everyone wanted to see aussies vs wales in the final but now we get lousy cheating french and the always favorites all blacks, I just want to say fook you robbie deans I knew you were a double agent from day 1 ruining the wallabies and giving us unwanted records and structure and a lot more bad things. I hope the ARU pull there head out and sack you and give ewen mckenzie that job while he coaches the reds.


Who wanted to see that final? obviously I'm speaking from a New Zealand standpoint. But it is not anti-climatic at all. But yeah, definitely have to get rid of Deans. You guys have a horrible record with him in charge. And he is an absolute dick head.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Who wanted to see that final? obviously I'm speaking from a New Zealand standpoint. But it is not anti-climatic at all. But yeah, definitely have to get rid of Deans. You guys have a horrible record with him in charge. And he is an absolute dick head.


Yep he is the worst coach we have EVER had and I knew it from day one, first rule of coaching an anzac side is to not hire someone from another country especially from the other anzac country.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yep he is the worst coach we have EVER had and I knew it from day one, first rule of coaching an anzac side is to not hire someone from another country especially from the other anzac country.


Yeah I agree. He sucks. Thought he was going to do well due to his success with the Crusaders. But it didn't cross over. Reckon you will beat Wales this weekend?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

IcemanJacques said:


> Yeah I agree. He sucks. Thought he was going to do well due to his success with the Crusaders. But it didn't cross over. Reckon you will beat Wales this weekend?


I hope we don't because then robbie might get chopped asap, ewen is the man and he can coach the reds and wallabies at the same time.


----------



## K R Y

IcemanJacques said:


> Really feel for Warburton. Seems like a top guy as well. And in my opinion was hard done by. Was looking forward to a NZ vs Wales final. But oh well. We will punish the french. Again.


Yeah we don't have him for our game vs Aus either, 3 week suspension.

I really can't wait to see NZ as world champs, they've been considered the best for so long, it's about time really. If France play like they've been playing, it'll probably be the most lopsided final in RWC history. I think NZ will put a good 40-50 points on them, and concede 3-6.

SO so happy Gatland has signed on for Wales until after the 2015 RWC, he's done so much for Welsh rugby, don't know too much about the Aus coach though.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> I hope we don't because then robbie might get chopped asap, ewen is the man and he can coach the reds and wallabies at the same time.





K R Y said:


> Yeah we don't have him for our game vs Aus either, 3 week suspension.
> 
> I really can't wait to see NZ as world champs, they've been considered the best for so long, it's about time really. If France play like they've been playing, it'll probably be the most lopsided final in RWC history. I think NZ will put a good 40-50 points on them, and concede 3-6.
> 
> SO so happy Gatland has signed on for Wales until after the 2015 RWC, he's done so much for Welsh rugby, don't know too much about the Aus coach though.


Yeah, thats a good point. Guy certainly hasn't helped Aussie at all. I don't know why he stuck with Quade either. Especially after that semi-final.

Sucks that Warburton is out. The red card was stupid enough let alone a 3 week suspension. I enjoy watching him play too. Haha it is definitely our time. But I won't be happy until the job is done against France. You never know what they could bring on their day. But going on tournament form, you would have to say New Zealand has it.

Gatland is a great coach. Has definitely taken Wales to new heights. It's good to see. Wish it was you guys in the final this weekend. A far more deserving team. Funny how a red card can change the whole tournament.


----------



## dudeabides

Anybody remember this one... ?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I cant see the vid dudes cos im on a blocked work computer dang, yeah when we get ewen everyone including quade will be in top form and the scrum and lineout will be better, the tactics better, the half time speeches betetr and selctions better. He has unearthed so much talent in just 2 years to my beloved reds. Lets not forget reds hadn't been in the finals for a bout a decade before he got there and really they should be 2 time defending champs if they had more bonus points last year.


----------



## IcemanJacques

You don't want to see that video anyway. It's horrible. Haha yeah you guys could be pretty good in a year or two. Nice young team to work with too.


----------



## K R Y

Which position do you prefer to watch? RWC on facebook asked whether rugby fans preferred or played a Foward, or a Back.

I prefer Backs, no idea why, just do. Probably because I'm a new rugby fan (been watching since 2006 or so) and it's a lot easier to see what the Backs are actually achieving. Trying to work out what's going on in a scrum, or breakdown, ruck, maul etc is extremely hard for a new fan. I still go 'WTF' when the whistle blows half the time. It's a very complicated game, and I think unless you play yourself (I played in secondary school, but not too much) you won't ever fully grasp all the little technicalities.


----------



## IcemanJacques

K R Y said:


> Which position do you prefer to watch? RWC on facebook asked whether rugby fans preferred or played a Foward, or a Back.
> 
> I prefer Backs, no idea why, just do. Probably because I'm a new rugby fan (been watching since 2006 or so) and it's a lot easier to see what the Backs are actually achieving. Trying to work out what's going on in a scrum, or breakdown, ruck, maul etc is extremely hard for a new fan. I still go 'WTF' when the whistle blows half the time. It's a very complicated game, and I think unless you play yourself (I played in secondary school, but not too much) you won't ever fully grasp all the little technicalities.


I prefer forwards. Loose forwards to be more specific. The way they turn the ball over half the time is incredible and requires incredible core strength. And sometimes they get crazy turnovers. Like Richies when he was on the Australian centers back on Sunday. And forwards are more hard hitting most of the time. I also played as a flanker for about 10 years so it's fun to watch somebody else playing the position.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Wow. What a game.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

sorry I gotta hate on the all blacks here, craig joubert backed up my theory that he was biased towards the blacks in this tournament starting last week with the aussie game with pockock wrongly being penalised by winning the ball and mccaw always and I mean always cheating, he steals balls off his feet, he holds onto tackled players in rucks, he doesn't roll away and no penalty. I think that's outrageous, credit to every all black player not named mccaw the cheater who ruins games and wins them that way.


----------



## IcemanJacques

UFC_OWNS said:


> sorry I gotta hate on the all blacks here, craig joubert backed up my theory that he was biased towards the blacks in this tournament starting last week with the aussie game with pockock wrongly being penalised by winning the ball and mccaw always and I mean always cheating, he steals balls off his feet, he holds onto tackled players in rucks, he doesn't roll away and no penalty. I think that's outrageous, credit to every all black player not named mccaw the cheater who ruins games and wins them that way.


Haha come on, Richie got penalized plenty of times last night. I reckon Craig Joubert is the best ref in the world and reffed an almost perfect game last night. And I thought the penalties toward Pocock last week were perfectly fair apart from maybe one of them. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## dudeabides

I stayed up late last night to watch it live on a little computer screen, then remembered they were showing it in HD on NBC here this afternoon. An 11 hour delay but so much better to look at. Great match to end a great tournament and the French did much much better than anybody thought, congrats to the All blacks. Couldn't believe how lucky Donald must have felt from coming so far in such a short amount of time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

france did pretty good for what they had, they could have won if they didn't go for a 49metre goal and instead the lineout for a try or close penalty or drop goal


----------

